# Friesan Islands



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Nearly 300 Euros to get across from Harlingen to Terschelling, a bit steep for my liking.

Think I'll give it a miss...........or is it really worth it?

Anybody been?

Any advice?


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I've flown over them all from Texel to Sylt and thought they were all fabulous (from 500ft at least) Not sure that I would pay 300 euros for just one though. Make your way up to Sylt and check that one out.


----------



## ladywolfshead (Aug 3, 2009)

*ISLANDS*

HI

Terschelling is lovely, went there for a holiday years ago. It is one of the larger Islands. Not much to do but lovely countyside and beaches.

We are off the Holland in April and I also looked at the crossing and thought the same, it is very expensive. But have a look when you get there as there may be better deals


----------

